# late season buck



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Finally got my buck. Got him at 5:50 on Sunday 12/30. It has been a long season. But, it payed off in the end. had him on trail cam couple of weeks ago. made it easier to sit out in the cold knowing he was out there...[/ATTACH]


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats! I missed one with my smokepole last week in PA.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

nice rack i like the crooked brow tine


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats. in Ohio?


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

Way to hang in there. Nice buck


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

nice late season buck! You must have a scope that picks up light very good if you shot it at 5 50...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck! And congrats on the late season kill and persistence!



kprice said:


> nice late season buck! You must have a scope that picks up light very good if you shot it at 5 50...


Cincy's sunset on 12/30 was stated as 5:19 which makes legal shooting time until 5:49. With a snow cover I suspect that there was plenty of shooting light at that time. Are you really wanting to question him for a minute beyond the quitting time. Although if it were me I think I would have interpreted my watch to say 5:49 when I checked the deer in though.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry it was 5:05 yea that would have been hard in the dark at 5:50


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I shoot a compound. would have been real hard at that time!!!!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> Nice buck! And congrats on the late season kill and persistence!
> 
> 
> Cincy's sunset on 12/30 was stated as 5:19 which makes legal shooting time until 5:49. With a snow cover I suspect that there was plenty of shooting light at that time. Are you really wanting to question him for a minute beyond the quitting time. Although if it were me I think I would have interpreted my watch to say 5:49 when I checked the deer in though.


Was not trying to start an argument. I figured it was a typo. Once again, congrats on the buck. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job on the buck. Did you get him on a food source?


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

No prob. kprice. Yes I have a feeder out....


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice late season buck, congratulations


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats buck quessing ti be around 130 to 135

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

